# Oceanic Trickle filter?



## cichlidtx (Jan 14, 2007)

I was given an Oceanic Trickle filter model 75 and was wondering if anyone has experience with them. I think I have all the pieces including mag7 pump. I wasn't able to find much on the internet as I believe it's an older setup. I'm going to use on my freshwater 75. I know the bio balls go in the middle chamber but I was wondering if the pump is to be mounted outside as there is a bulk head fitting with strainer on the left side(pic 2). Here are some pics.
pic 1








pic 2








pic 3








pic 4









Thanks,


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

My guess is pump was setup outside the tank to reduce heat transfer to the tank. THis is great in reef tanks or tanks that you have trouble keeping cool enough, but if your heater works toheat your tank you can add the pump in the sump and allow it to add some of it's heat.


----------



## jlspitler (Apr 27, 2008)

first question is your tank reef ready with bulk heads already drilled or are you gonna use a overflow box. the clear plastic thing on the side looks like a location for a protein skimmer.i would put the pump inside the sump as that water will be filtered already. . iw ould get a mag 9 pump. i personally don't like the trickle filter just doesn't seem like my tank gets clean enough withit so i added a fluval 405 plus my wet/dry sump. i have pics of my setup if youw ould like to see them.


----------



## cichlidtx (Jan 14, 2007)

jlspitler said:


> first question is your tank reef ready with bulk heads already drilled or are you gonna use a overflow box. the clear plastic thing on the side looks like a location for a protein skimmer.i would put the pump inside the sump as that water will be filtered already. . iw ould get a mag 9 pump. i personally don't like the trickle filter just doesn't seem like my tank gets clean enough withit so i added a fluval 405 plus my wet/dry sump. i have pics of my setup if youw ould like to see them.


Thanks for the input. I will be using the overflow as my tank is not drilled. What clear plastic thing are you referring to on the side. I have started plumbing last night with the Mag 7 external. I will post a pic tonight showing how I did it. I will be running a Fluval 304 with the sump. I would like to see pics of you setup as well.


----------



## jlspitler (Apr 27, 2008)

never mind i see whatteh clear plastic thing is you just have your overflow hanging onto the sump here are some of my pics but i have a drilled tank .










my return pump is in the left hand side with the clear hose coming up. heater on the right









were does water go first in your trickle filter. can't really tell. post some pics please. just becareful to not add to much water with an overflow as if you lose power your sump might overflow onto your carpet. also add a sponge to your overflow on your tank and that is a very good bacteria heaven.


----------



## cichlidtx (Jan 14, 2007)

jlspitler,
Thanks for the pics, nice setup. I believe the water goes in the center square section of the bio-ball chamber. I'm just going to put the hose from the tank in there until I can make a lid with a bulk head fitting. I have starting plumbing it and will post some more pics.
Thanks again.


----------

